# Orgasm during labor?



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

So I searched this forum and found info on topics like orgasm while pushing and orgasm/ sex to induce labor.

But what about orgasm *during* labor (not while pushing, and on purpose







) to speed things up? Anyone tried sex (or solo) for a stalled labor?

Did it work/ not work/ was it fun anyway?


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I know that sex is often recommended for a labor that's stalled to get it going again. I used it often with my two labors (prodromal with both for 6 weeks before birth), and did have sex both times that it finally FINALLY got going TO BE SURE that it stayed going!







Of course, this was during early labor...I don't see myself doing it during active, hard, in your face labor. I'd take one look at him and send him out of the room at that point, I think.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

A few hours into my first labour I had this unbelievable and very primal urge to have sex. It was unreal!
I told DH we had to have sex right now, and he wouldn't do it!!

I was FURIOUS with him.

We just played around between contractions, but I was still furious. It wasn't nearly close to what I wanted at all.

I firmly believe that if he had sex with me then, my labour would have been faster. You don't get urges like that _during labour_ for nothing!
I've made him _swear_ he'll sleep with me, no questions asked, if that happens again.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Bummer littleteapot. Why didn't your DH want to have sex? Was he afraid to hurt the baby?

I asked my DH whether he'd consider it and that was his answer. Also, he didn't want the baby to see his penis


----------



## firstkid4me (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm laughing here because while I was pregnant, dh was afraid he'd dent the baby's head (you know they think they're small before they get you pregnant, but the minute they do, their penises are 10 feet long!) I'm curious to know if this works though!


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire*
Bummer littleteapot. Why didn't your DH want to have sex? Was he afraid to hurt the baby?

He was afraid of that at the beginning of pregnancy, and we had much less sex than I'd have liked. I felt really self-conscious over it and he's since completely changed. Now I can tell he likes me pregnant.









In my first labour, he was into this, "But you hurt! I can't have sex with you while you're in pain!" even though I'm going, "PLEASEPLEASEPLEASE". He was a pretty nervous guy the first time around.
I think having UPs have really helped him, too.


----------



## ChasingPeace (Oct 19, 2003)

I sure did, but not to speed up labor. I just figured it would be my last opportunity for at least 6 weeks!


----------



## EarthyLady (Jul 15, 2005)

Ina May's Guide to Childbirth talks about it. Semen can help with effacement...and she also talks about kissing during contractions and she touches on women stimulating themselves to help get the baby out. I personally didn't try any of the stuff...but apparently some do.







I was really dissapointed that I didn't get the birth orgasm I had heard so much about that sometimes happens when the baby's born.







But, I was exhausted and running on steam after almost an hour and half of pushing with a total 36 hour labor. So, gee...wonder why?


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quagmire*
Also, he didn't want the baby to see his penis
















Unless the baby has eyes on the top of her head, he doesn't really have anything to worry about!


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamicdoula*
Unless the baby has eyes on the top of her head, he doesn't really have anything to worry about!

















And only if you were having sex while pregnant with said baby while it was in the birth canal after the water had broke!!


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

ok what about vibrators? anyone try those during labor? or is that just toooo bizarre of an idea....


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poetesss*
ok what about vibrators? anyone try those during labor? or is that just toooo bizarre of an idea....









That's what we did after DH refused me.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poetesss*
ok what about vibrators? anyone try those during labor? or is that just toooo bizarre of an idea....









That's kinda what I was thinking







: Glad you said it first though!


----------

